# opinions / advice please



## User32269 (23 Oct 2014)

Spotted Marin (plne mountain?) hardtail for sale.
shimano xt mechs
dx hubs
ritchy logic headset
all appears decent
Does anybody ride one?
Worth 80 squid?
cheers.


----------



## Trull (25 Oct 2014)

So long as it fits you, then yes go for it.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2014)

pics would help but sounds a good price


----------

